
Show HN: Cruft – Maintainable Project Boilerplate - timothycrosley
https://timothycrosley.github.io/cruft/
======
timothycrosley
Thoughts behind project:
[https://timothycrosley.com/project-6-cruft](https://timothycrosley.com/project-6-cruft)

